
YouTube - Queen Bohemian Rhapsody Old School Computer Remix - bramanga
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht96HJ01SE4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Efacebook%2Ecom%2Fprofile%2Ephp%3Fid%3D207100410%26ref%3Dprofile&feature=player_embedded
======
8-bit_Blaster
This is pretty amazing, considering that the guy essentially made a mini-
symphony out of an Atari 800-XL, a Texas Instruments TI-99, an 8" floppy
drive, 3.5" hard drive, and some HP scanners.

Thanks for sharing this, will definitely pass the link along to some of my
buddies... Mike Meyers and Dana Carvey, eat your hearts out!

